# new tool



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

my companys considering purchasing the new wire snagger tool , looks cool its a new cable pulling tool . the companys name is rectorseal , but they only come in one set of one size awg , thats what we were shown , for each size wire , like four 600 mcm it seems theres no attachment for a ground when needed . has anyone used this new cable pulling tool , iam asking because all sets of these new fingers are one size in the box of four conductors only ? we were shown a sample of, but the rep that doesnt work for the company but demos it was showing this to us , and didnt know, said he would check it out and get back with us . id like to hear from a real electrician on how it works ? i dont like reps because they have never done real electrical work i dont trust them .if you have used the wire snagger , give us some input to how good it is?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I saw that on display at an HVAC supply house, of all places. You sure wouldn't want to stick your finger in it. You'd probably have to amputate it. It's a tube with a zillion one-way barbs inside. Sorta like Chinese handcuffs from hell.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*wire snagger*

ya mdshunk , we looked it over and we agree its indestructible ,well made just hope to get a little input on how it pulls in maybe 3 1/2 inch conduit as it takes up some space even when its staggered , just a little bit larger then your standard old fingers that we use , its not cheap think it was about 8 grand full kit all sizes , but i guess its worth the labor you save using baskets or fingers, duck tape and tie wire . we took a 600 mcm short cut rabit and tried it in the snagger it does not come out .


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

That company makes good pipe dope if it is any consulation.

Chris (Topher) loves to do research though, will see if I can find ya some reviews.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

I am sure your company already found this stuff. There is not a lot out on it, because it is so new. 

http://www.rectorseal.com/index.php?site_id=1&product_id=277

If you go to the top left and find products, then go down to wire snagger, there are 3-4 pages of resources there. I think you will find your answer on how it works, and what applications it can be used for. There are also some videos on the page I linked. The first is more a sales one, you have probably already heard the spheil. The 2nd one shows it being used. Pretty nifty item actually. I am going to do some more research on it and ask around also. I am interetsed in carrying it. As far as reviews, they are non existant so far. 

That is all I could find, sorry.


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce (Apr 3, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> You sure wouldn't want to stick your finger in it. You'd probably have to amputate it. It's a tube with a zillion one-way barbs inside. Sorta like Chinese handcuffs from hell.




Uggg thanks man, now I can't get this outta my head.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

nick said:


> my companys considering purchasing the new wire snagger tool , looks cool its a new cable pulling tool . the companys name is rectorseal , but they only come in one set of one size awg , thats what we were shown , for each size wire , like four 600 mcm it seems theres no attachment for a ground when needed . has anyone used this new cable pulling tool , iam asking because all sets of these new fingers are one size in the box of four conductors only ? we were shown a sample of, but the rep that doesnt work for the company but demos it was showing this to us , and didnt know, said he would check it out and get back with us . id like to hear from a real electrician on how it works ? i dont like reps because they have never done real electrical work i dont trust them .if you have used the wire snagger , give us some input to how good it is?
> 
> 
> ya mdshunk , we looked it over and we agree its indestructible ,well made just hope to get a little input on how it pulls in maybe 3 1/2 inch conduit as it takes up some space even when its staggered , just a little bit larger then your standard old fingers that we use , its not cheap think it was about 8 grand full kit all sizes , but i guess its worth the labor you save using baskets or fingers, duck tape and tie wire . we took a 600 mcm short cut rabit and tried it in the snagger it does not come out .


I talked to my local factory rep for Rectorseal. I know you were guessing at the set price, but if that is the actual price that the sales rep quoted you guys, I would shop his price. $7000 would be a more realistic price. I personally would sell it in the $6750 range at the most. They also sell them in individual sizes, depending on the wire size(s) you commonly pull. That way if you want to get your feet wet with them to test them out you can buy whatever size you want. 

I am considering bringing it on board so I am going to continue to look more in to this product, and will forward any other information I get on it to ya.

JJ


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

nick said:


> my companys considering purchasing the new wire snagger tool , looks cool its a new cable pulling tool . the companys name is rectorseal , but they only come in one set of one size awg , thats what we were shown , for each size wire , like four 600 mcm it seems theres no attachment for a ground when needed . has anyone used this new cable pulling tool , iam asking because all sets of these new fingers are one size in the box of four conductors only ? we were shown a sample of, but the rep that doesnt work for the company but demos it was showing this to us , and didnt know, said he would check it out and get back with us . id like to hear from a real electrician on how it works ? i dont like reps because they have never done real electrical work i dont trust them .if you have used the wire snagger , give us some input to how good it is?
> 
> 
> ya mdshunk , we looked it over and we agree its indestructible ,well made just hope to get a little input on how it pulls in maybe 3 1/2 inch conduit as it takes up some space even when its staggered , just a little bit larger then your standard old fingers that we use , its not cheap think it was about 8 grand full kit all sizes , but i guess its worth the labor you save using baskets or fingers, duck tape and tie wire . we took a 600 mcm short cut rabit and tried it in the snagger it does not come out .


I talked to my local factory rep for Rectorseal. I know you were guessing at the set price, but if that is the actual price that the sales rep quoted you guys, I would shop his price. $7000 would be a more realistic price. I personally would sell it in the $6750 range at the most. They also sell them in individual sizes, depending on the wire size(s) you commonly pull. That way if you want to get your feet wet with them to test them out you can buy whatever size you want. 

I am considering bringing it on board so I am going to continue to look more in to this product, and will forward any other information I get on it to ya.

JJ


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*wire snagger*

yes , thanks we have it on loan now from the local supply house our company purchases from and we like it , its very well made and easy to use we dont use duck tape with this tool, it does not need it! its just a little bit larger than normal fingers, that was our companys holding off buying it and the price . we get a lot of new tools this way , they like the pulling crew to sample them out and the reps give it to us and then call us everyday , also we have been using that new tool that measures conduit its cool, check that one out ! the site is jencore .net seems everyday someone is coming out with new stuff just in last few years i think we have every new tool thats out both of these really save us on time, we like this because our company pays a bonus at end of each job to us electricians on the job .and we really like that!! theres a lot of good people on this site we can learn and get input from . i like asking a electrician since they do the work and you get a real good response on this site ,no one holds anything back i like that they basically tell you the way it is good or bad , best to ya thanks for the info aiken


----------

